# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  closing in veranda

## TheBazza

i want to close in my veranda with windows , not all windows, and i can't match the steel weatherboard cladding that's on the house, i have heard that vertical white colourbond corrigated roof sheeting would look good under the windows at about a metre long, that will be the gap i will have after putting in the windows, are there any other suggestions on what type of cladding that could be used that would look ok, the rest of the house is white, ty,

----------


## stevoh741

couple of photos would be good

----------

